

Iterators in Go - azylman
http://ewencp.org/blog/golang-iterators/

======
rgarcia
Pattern 5: use the iterator pattern that Go ships with, e.g. in sql.Rows:
[http://golang.org/pkg/database/sql/#Rows](http://golang.org/pkg/database/sql/#Rows).

